# For the Firefly Fans...



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

It's from Nathan Fillion's new show Castle. He's putting on his very recognizable Halloween Costume


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome. I like people who can mock themselves.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That was funny. I like Nathan. Loved Firefly.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

A++++++ Would watch again


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I miss Firefly.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> I miss Firefly.


With the magic of DVD technology, you can have Firefly any time you want, in the comfort of your own home.

With the magic of internet pirating, you can have it for free...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have both Firefly and serenity on DVD.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

'Firefly' reunion TV special being filmed at Comic-Con this week "Browncoats Unite"

_Browncoats Unite_ will air on the Science channel, along with an all-day marathon of Firefly episodes, on Sunday, Nov. 11.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll have to make sure I watch that.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hauntiholik said:


> 'Firefly' reunion TV special being filmed at Comic-Con this week "Browncoats Unite"
> 
> _Browncoats Unite_ will air on the Science channel, along with an all-day marathon of Firefly episodes, on Sunday, Nov. 11.


Thanks for the heads up about the special. What a fantastic show it was for just having only 13 episodes I believe. I watch it any chance I get. It's really to bad it never took off and really got the chance to develop into a long term show. Maybe someday it will get picked up again by another network. Really surprised someone like SyFi didn't pick it up. I think it appeared originally on Fox network. I could be wrong on that one though so don't quote me. :jol:


----------

